# Some Visual Studio 2015 Help



## Abszol (Jun 19, 2016)

Hey,

So I am using Visual Studio 2015 and after downloading everything, I would like to know how to basically build/export the project so I can install it onto my system with the following line I have changed.
BTW this is OBS Classic

The issue is

LNK2019 unresolved external symbol _vfprintf referenced in function _lame_report_def
,
LNK2019 unresolved external symbol__iob_func referenced in function _lame_report_def
, and finally
LNK1120 2 unresolved externals

How do I fix these three errors to compile and run OBS.

Finally, when I build the Solution and Build OBS, where will the files/install stuff go so I can re-install OBS to my system.

Thanks again guys.

EDIT: It's really one error but it's referenced to the 32 and 64 bit 

Adding two new things to the errors outputs

Severity   Code   Description   Project   File   Line   Suppression State
Error   LNK2019   unresolved external symbol ___iob_func referenced in function _lame_report_def   OBS   C:\Users\Abszol\Desktop\OBS-master\libmp3lame-static.lib(util.obj) 

Severity   Code   Description   Project   File   Line   Suppression State
Error   LNK2019   unresolved external symbol _vfprintf referenced in function _lame_report_def   OBS   C:\Users\Abszol\Desktop\OBS-master\libmp3lame-static.lib(util.obj)   1  

These two are following in order of the two other errors but with their files


----------



## Abszol (Jun 19, 2016)

Bumping/appending
File location path, not including whole drive but just from OBS-master
OBS-master\lame\output\32bit\libmp3lame-static.lib
OBS-master\lame\output\64bit\libmp3lame-static.lib

These are the two files that seem to be errors for whatever reason within Visual Studio build solution, etc

EDIT:
Looking through the setup guide again, I may need the lame mp3 file installed on my system? Still going through or may have to do something in Visual studio


----------



## Jim (Jun 19, 2016)

Classic currently requires 2013 to compile -- though you can just disable lame if you wish, then compile it on 2015 without MP3 support.  Might require some tweaking to get it working though.


----------



## Abszol (Jun 19, 2016)

Jim said:


> Classic currently requires 2013 to compile -- though you can just disable lame if you wish, then compile it on 2015 without MP3 support.  Might require some tweaking to get it working though.


Thanks Jim, I'm installing 2013 right now and I'll let you know what happens. That should work though since those are the only issues and I have the variables assigned.


----------



## GeorgeHudson (Jun 21, 2016)

Hope installing 2013 helped you. :)


----------

